# Bill Dotson Seminar



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

I am so ready to go to the Seminar this upcoming weekend. 

Chris Buff organized it all and I am so ready to go. Had the pleasure to talk to him on the phone a couple of weeks ago and I like what he had to say. I am so looking forward to learn from a great man like him.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Give Bill a BIG HUG for me please!!! 

One of the greatest people I have ever had the pleasure of working with and learning from!!!


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Bill is one of the best USAR trainers out there, and also a very good guy. He is a good friend of mine. Tell him I said hello.


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Will do, will do


----------

